
Your personal assistant bot, for answering questions about you - sharva
http://abwid.com/
======
digital_ins
great idea. How do you see this scaling for commercial usage?

~~~
sharva
Right now we don't see any obvious scalability bottlenecks. The one problem we
see right now is the user has to enter info about him (which we call iotas).
Going further, we would like to automate this process as much as possible.

~~~
digital_ins
Ah, when I asked about scalability for commercial usage, I meant - how do you
plan to make enough money out of this to scale it. An automated bot that
answers questions about me is a novelty, I'm curious about whether you would
make enough money out of it to sustain it:: which would then make it worth my
time to enter data about myself.

~~~
sharva
We do not plan to make money out of it right now. If we reach a scale where we
cannot sustain it off our pockets, it would be easy to raise money for it.

